# Infusion/Injection coding



## sheilarichie6@hotmail.com (Jan 16, 2008)

Would someone have information regarding infusion codes.  Define concurrent infusion, IV's, IVP, and infusion via mediport.  We have some confusion as to sequencing and duplicate medications during an ER visit. 
For example: Pt has IV hydration with IVP of Rocephin,  (2) IVP Toradol , and IVP Zofran.  
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sarmstrong231 (Jan 16, 2008)

*infusion codes*

If You Go To Tralblazerhealth.com And In The Right Ccorner Were You Search Type In Infusion Codes And You Should Get 5 Pages Of There Guidlines. 

My Understanding Is
If The Hydration Is Starts With In 15 Before The Ivp  Ivps Iv Or Ivpb Then You Do Not Count The Hydration.it Is Ment For Giving The Meds. So Then You Deside Which Is First (ivpb)  Treatment Infusions Are The Highest On The Tollem Poll. They Are The First Drug Everything Else Is Subsequent  Or A New Drug. The Iv Or Ivp Or Ivps Are Sudsequential. Unless It Is New Drug Then Mark New Drug. If It Is More Then One Dose Of The Same Drug It Only Counts Once. Then If You Have Hydration For More Than 20 Min. And No Other Meds Are Given In The Time Range You Code The Hydration As Sudsequential  And Mark The Time As Indicated 31 Or More. Then You Place Mod.59 On Everything But You 1st Drug.

Hope That Helps And Is Not To Confusing
Shannon


----------



## TINAKAYR (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been doing a lot of research about this lately; reading the AHA Coding Clinics for HCPCS procedures.  The conclusion I came to is that hydration, if done with anything else is always listed as subsequent (90761) You don't use 90760 if any other therapy is done. Also, you need at least 30 min of hydration to code it.  
In 2008, there is a new code 90776 (I think) that covers subsequent IVP's of the same drug, as long as at least 30 min have past between IVP's.  This would be used for your subsequent Toradol inj.   
I know chemo comes first, then I think IVPB, IVP/IM and then hydration. I'm confused about this, too; because in the ER they'll treat the symptoms first, then later, after they establish a diagnosis, maybe use antibiotics...so which is coded first? I always use the IVPB drugs (usually antiobiotics) first in case the insurances try to bundle I want to get that paid. Don't know if that's technically correct, though.  
Sorry for the length....Hope it helps a little


----------

